

Reddit is down for emergency maintenance - ORioN63
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/

======
ichthis
As are linkedin, stumbleupon, thepiratebay and fark.

~~~
ichthis
And 4square.

~~~
sxtxixtxcxh
and yelp.com

------
wglb
Let's not post when a site goes down. Not interesting.

In particular, check <http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>.

It says reddit is up, so it is just down for you.

~~~
ORioN63
Actually, <http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>, will tell you it is up,
because it is showing the emergency maintenance page.

And it is interesting, because as far as we know, it is all caused by the one
extra second. It's a mini-Y2K. If you saw Google's solution to it, it is easy
to see, that is not at all intuitive, and that bugs like this will continue to
happen.

~~~
ichthis
You win: "We are having some Java/Cassandra issues related to the leap second
at 5pm PST. We're working as quickly as we can to restore service."
<https://twitter.com/redditstatus/statuses/219244389044731904>

------
petercooper
This happens frequently (that is, maintenance that results in this page
appearing).. not sure how it made FP.

~~~
tzs
Reddit downtime usually is late at night or for a relatively short time. This
is Saturday afternoon, and it has been down for over an hour, so I'd consider
it noteworthy.

------
ORioN63
Is up now.

------
cleverjake
looks up to me

~~~
ORioN63
Really? Is still down to me...

